# Modules and no modules



## Speedy (Dec 1, 2011)

I had interesting experience today. Out of curiosity I synced sources with 9. Everything went fine until it was time to reboot and there was no NFS any more. x(
It appears NFS builds as module now! I had MODULES_OVERRIDE in make.conf.
Is there any way to predict what gets built into kernel and what becomes a module?


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 1, 2011)

/usr/src/sys/<arch>/conf/GENERIC


----------



## Speedy (Dec 1, 2011)

Not an answer, really. Yes I know using GENERIC and not setting MODULES_OVERRIDE variable would work.
I'm using FreeBSD and other FOSS because it gives me choice. I've chosen to use custom kernel and restrict installing all useless modules. This wasn't up for a dispute.


----------



## adamk (Dec 1, 2011)

I think you're missing the point.  Looking at the GENERIC config file should tell you what gets built into the kernel and what doesn't.

From what I'm seeing NFSD and NFSCL are still built directly into the GENERIC kernel (at least as of 9.0-PRERELEASE, built November 17th), and are listed in the GENERIC config file so, honestly, I'm not quite sure what you are talking about.  If NFS built as a module for you, it seems to be due to something you've done.

Adam


----------



## Speedy (Dec 2, 2011)

Well, I guess I wasn't clear enough in my initial post.
All NFS options are enabled in my kernel configuration. So is sound and NIC drivers. 

```
$ kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   36 0xc0400000 675e1c   kernel
 2    1 0xc0a76000 524e8    if_em.ko
 3    1 0xc0ac9000 a600     if_vr.ko
 4    1 0xc0ad4000 80ec     snd_via8233.ko
 5    2 0xc0add000 578cc    sound.ko
 6    1 0xc3e53000 36000    nfsd.ko
 7    1 0xc3e89000 16000    nfscommon.ko
```
OK, lets assume it's me who screwed up. I wonder what may I have done to cause this? :\


----------

